# New photo of little Marvin



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Little Marvin is the rescue that Peg and I had not posted on the NMR web site yet... There is no politically correct way to say this but we actually thought there was something wrong with him and we were more than a little worried. He stayed by himself as much as possible and tended to cower in a corner or up against a wall. He was more or less just the shell of a cute little dog with no personality to speak of not to mention he was scared to do just about anything. If we put a belly band on him and gave him access to us and the house, he could not wait to get back in the x-pen and go to sleep by himself. It was like he felt invisible and did not expect any attention. We tried from time to time to give him attention... but he seemed to not appreciate it.

Well... something has happened although I have to say neither Peg or I know just what. He now holds his head and tail very high and acts as though he owns the place!! He still is quiet and a little shy, but he drips with confidence! He does not even sleep as much as he used to. He interacts with the other dogs and has engaged in some basic play with Chance, Peg and I. Peg has even noticed now that his color looks better and his coat suddenly started looking much more thick and full. This is probably the cutest and smallest little guy I have ever seen.

And he now has a PERSONALITY!!

So we have written a short little bio for Marvin and he will soon be available for adoption... and I expect he will be very popular!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Awwww he looks so cute how old is he Steve? More or less of course.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Awwww he looks so cute how old is he Steve? More or less of course.[/B]


His birthdate is 12/28/01 so he was almost a Christmas baby.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:clap: great news, he is so cute like a little puppy :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one SWEET face :wub: . My Henry took MONTHS to blossom . Sarah


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear that little Marv has broken out of his shell. I'm certain that's from all the care you, Peg and the boys have shown him. I hope he finds a loving forever home soon.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

he so cute. :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, he's so cute :wub2:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE IS JUST ADORABLE WITH THAT BIG SMILE :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG - I expect he'll be adopted in absolutely no time - he's just way too cute!!!! I'm in love with him! And he looks like a puppy. 

When we first got Tink, he did nothing except sleep for a week or two (and I mean nothing!). 

The only difference there is, when Tink "Blossomed".....he still didn't have any personality :HistericalSmiley: 

If I lived closer, I'd snatch that sweety right up!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, Steve, what a heartwarming story! He is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Little Marvin is the rescue that Peg and I had not posted on the NMR web site yet... There is no politically correct way to say this but we actually though there was something wrong with him and we were more than a little worried about him. He stayed by himself as much as possible and tended to cower in a corner or up against a wall. He was more or less just the shell of a cute little dog with no personality to speak of not to mention he was scared to do just about anything. If we put a belly band on him and gave him access to us and the house, he could not wait to get back in the x-pen and go to sleep by himself. It was like he felt invisible and did not expect any attention. We tried from time to time to give him attention... but he seemed to not appreciate it.
> 
> Well... something has happened although I have to say neither Peg or I know just what. He now holds his head and tail very high and acts as though he owns the place!! He still is quiet and a little shy, but he drips with confidence! He does not even sleep as much as he used to. He interacts with the other dogs and has engaged in some basic play with Chance, Peg and I. Peg has even noticed now that his color looks better and his coat suddenly started looking much more thick and full. This is probably the cutest and smallest little guy I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Oh Steve he looks great!! :wub: 

When I read you post I have to say he reminds me of one of my rescues. It took her about a year to finally come to me and lick my fingers. And during the past month or so she barks to wake me up in the morning. She was such a sad case of abuse. But has now like Marvin gotten a personality and is loving life. These two go to show there is no giving up on them. That they may have had a rough start at life and maybe ever years of abuse (mine was 8 when I rescued her.) But they do have hope left. 

Thank you and Peg for all that you do to give these little creatures of God a chance at a new beginning. :innocent:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-Steve, he is just adorable. I bet just about any dog could come around with the love of you and Peg :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Little Marvin is so cute and he really does look happy. What a wonderful thing you're doing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Steve, bless you and Peg for your open loving hearts and your knowing patient spirits with these little dogs. You do work miracles with them. It goes to show what love can do even in God's smallest creatures. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll! Steve, I'm so happy that Marvin has come out of his shell a bit. No wonder, though, between you, Peg and Chance!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Little Marvin is a little doll baby. He's blossoming from all the love that you and Peg are giving him. He was watching how you two interacted with everyone else and it just took him a little longer to actually trust someone and know that you two weren't going to hurt him. It's wonderful what you two are doing for these babies. I know when i rescued Riley he slept alot and wouldn't eat. I had to sit him in my lap and litteraly spoon feed him to get him to eat. He would watch how my husband and i where with our other dogs and he realized we wouldn't hurt him. It still took some time for him to trust my husband, because it was a man who abused him. Now we have a happy little boy.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He's adorable, he has the face of a puppy :wub: I'm sure he'll be adopted in no time!! It's wonderful ,all that you do!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just a quick note that Marvin's cute little mug may have earned the little bugger a home... :smilie_daumenpos: 

:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

I hope to know late this week although we will most likely have him until after the rescue picnic.



It is not a "for sure" yet, so if there is anyone else out there, don't wait too long before submitting an application.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awww, Steve, this is wonderful news, for a wonderful little boy. :wub: 

After all these years, little Marvin is finally coming out.
How sad, for the years he's missed. Yep, time to make up for it, huh.
Bless his wee little heart, he sooo deserves it. 

Bless you, and Peg, for your patience, and big hearts. Love ya!!!

He is cute as a bug, that's for sure. Heck, can we trade for LBB?

I want LBB "back" in his shell :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Awww, Steve, this is wonderful news, for a wonderful little boy. :wub:
> 
> After all these years, little Marvin is finally coming out.
> How sad, for the years he's missed. Yep, time to make up for it, huh.
> ...


Deb, you would be frantic to know what was "wrong" if LBB "went back in his shell"!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just a little update on Marvin...


Things move quickly here and little Marvin has a new home in Seattle and his new mom made some quick last minute arrangements and she is flying down here to pick him up tomorrow evening.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 15 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591509


> Just a little update on Marvin...
> 
> 
> Things move quickly here and little Marvin has a new home in Seattle and his new mom made some quick last minute arrangements and she is flying down here to pick him up tomorrow evening.[/B]


\

Wow! How wonderful!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh WOW!!! That was quick! I'm so happy for lil Marvin, a forever home of his own.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I call those that do what Marvin does "a thinker". They need time to watch and see how things are before getting their personality going. He is beautiful. :wub: Glad he found such a good home so fast. :chili: I can't understand why someone would give him up.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

That's awesome news!!! Yay Marvin!!!!!

:sHa_banana: :amen: :thmbup: :woohoo2: :goof: :clap: :walklikeanegyptian: :dothewave: :Happy_Dance: :yahoo: :rochard: arty: artytime: :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a sweet story and such a happy ending!! Peg & Steve - you are truly inspirational.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 15 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591509


> Things move quickly here and little Marvin has a new home in Seattle and his new mom made some quick last minute arrangements and she is flying down here to pick him up tomorrow evening.[/B]




No... she is not here yet! :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 16 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591945


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 15 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591509





> Things move quickly here and little Marvin has a new home in Seattle and his new mom made some quick last minute arrangements and she is flying down here to pick him up tomorrow evening.[/B]




No... she is not here yet! :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: And she won't be. I'm having her plane re-routed to Orange County.

Yep, LBB's new name is "Marvin" :smrofl: 

Come here Marvin, let's get your eyeballs taped on.... :thmbup:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 16 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591949


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 16 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591945





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 15 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591509





> Things move quickly here and little Marvin has a new home in Seattle and his new mom made some quick last minute arrangements and she is flying down here to pick him up tomorrow evening.[/B]




No... she is not here yet! :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: And she won't be. I'm having her plane re-routed to Orange County.

Yep, LBB's new name is "Marvin" :smrofl: 

Come here Marvin, let's get your eyeballs taped on.... :thmbup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: artytime: for Marvin!! :dothewave: 

What great news, Steve!!

(Is she there yet?) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bwest5 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello all....she's not there yet cuz she's sitting at the Seattle airport right now waiting to board the flight (to Salt Lake City, then onto Phoenix)! :biggrin: 

Marvin's soon to be OTHER mom!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (bwest5 @ Jun 16 2008, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592060


> Hello all....she's not there yet cuz she's sitting at the Seattle airport right now waiting to board the flight (to Salt Lake City, then onto Phoenix)! :biggrin:
> 
> Marvin's soon to be OTHER mom![/B]




Oh yes... did I say that she is a new member here???

Hi Bonnie... I guess you did not have too much difficulty finding your way around here...


By the way... :welcome1:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bwest5 @ Jun 16 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592060


> Hello all....she's not there yet cuz she's sitting at the Seattle airport right now waiting to board the flight (to Salt Lake City, then onto Phoenix)! :biggrin:
> 
> Marvin's soon to be OTHER mom![/B]



Hey Bonnie...yes LBB, errrr Marvin can't wait to see you!!!

Welcome aboard. Can't wait to see pics!! :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 16 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592137


> QUOTE (bwest5 @ Jun 16 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592060





> Hello all....she's not there yet cuz she's sitting at the Seattle airport right now waiting to board the flight (to Salt Lake City, then onto Phoenix)! :biggrin:
> 
> Marvin's soon to be OTHER mom![/B]



Hey Bonnie...yes LBB, errrr Marvin can't wait to see you!!!

Welcome aboard. Can't wait to see pics!! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]


You know... I feel the need to explain you to the new people... but I don't even know where to begin Deb... :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 16 2008, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592148


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 16 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592137





> QUOTE (bwest5 @ Jun 16 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592060





> Hello all....she's not there yet cuz she's sitting at the Seattle airport right now waiting to board the flight (to Salt Lake City, then onto Phoenix)! :biggrin:
> 
> Marvin's soon to be OTHER mom![/B]



Hey Bonnie...yes LBB, errrr Marvin can't wait to see you!!!

Welcome aboard. Can't wait to see pics!! :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You know... I feel the need to explain you to the new people... but I don't even know where to begin Deb... :smtease:  
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's what my dad use to say :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

When you figure it out, perhaps you should have Joe "Pin" it :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 

I she there yet???


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 16 2008, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592173


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 16 2008, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592148





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 16 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592137





> QUOTE (bwest5 @ Jun 16 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592060





> Hello all....she's not there yet cuz she's sitting at the Seattle airport right now waiting to board the flight (to Salt Lake City, then onto Phoenix)! :biggrin:
> 
> Marvin's soon to be OTHER mom![/B]



Hey Bonnie...yes LBB, errrr Marvin can't wait to see you!!!

Welcome aboard. Can't wait to see pics!! :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You know... I feel the need to explain you to the new people... but I don't even know where to begin Deb... :smtease:  
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's what my dad use to say :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

When you figure it out, perhaps you should have Joe "Pin" it :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 

I she there yet???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your dad is a wise man...

Nope. She will probably be here around 9 PM...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:welcome1: Bonnie to Spoiled Maltese! I'm so glad you've joined us! 

Please pay no attention to Deb and Steve...they're "special." :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 

Josie says: Marvin's got a mom! Cha cha! Marvin's got a mom! Cha cha! Marvin's got a mom and Bonnie is the bomb! Cha cha!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 16 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592203


> Josie says: Marvin's got a mom! Cha cha! Marvin's got a mom! Cha cha! Marvin's got a mom and Bonnie is the bomb! Cha cha![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Is she there yet?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 16 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592275


> Is she there yet?[/B]


 :biggrin: No, but she did just call from the airport and she will be here in about 15 or 20 minutes, thanks to GPS!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!!!

Has it been 15-20 minutes yet???

YIPEEEEEE!!!!

Now take pics, Steve!! And post them right away. It's not too late, jammie boy :smrofl: 


hhhahshsahahawhahthhahaha!! Az she sits in her mammies, ooops, jammys ~ LBB

PS: I'm werking on thee printer for herr. Yep, it'lll beee werking in nope time. ~ LBB


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, Marvin and Annie are on the way to the hotel for the night and then back to Seattle tomorrow. It is past Marvin's normal bed time so he was a sleepy little dude... :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!!! I'm so glad that Marvin's got a forever home! 

:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:dothewave: :dothewave: Yay Marvin, I'm so glad he found his furever home :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Look at wee little Marvin with his new mom!!!!

How cute is that. :chili:


----------



## bwest5 (Jun 16, 2008)

Marvin's has pre-flight jitters this morning....but he's on his way to his forever home as I type this!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you both, and best wishes for your new life together!  And I didn't realize he was such a tiny little fellow. I knew he was cute, but :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:wub: You work fast.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jun 17 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592721


> :wub: You work fast.[/B]



Yes we do!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I PM you did you get it.


----------



## bwest5 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, Marvin and I (Anne) stepped off the plane this afternoon into the cool temperature of Seattle (a balmy 59 degrees vs. Arizona's 115) and Marvin was probably thinking, "I'm freezing in this town-send me back to Steve & Peg!" We drove from the airport to a neighborhood park where Bonnie and Henry (Marvin's new baby brother Maltese) met us. Henry and Marvin hit it off fantastically. Henry is 1 pound heavier than Marvin and looks huge next to Marvin's cute tiny little body. They have been chasing eachother around the back yard and all through the house most of the afternoon. Marvin found the squeaky toy box and has been playing with lots of different toys. Marvin seems very happy and has been eating delicious doggie treats and also ate a big dinner. We are charging the camera battery and pictures will be posted soon! Thanks Peg & Steve for letting me show up so late last night to pick up Marvin! He is wonderful & we absolutely love him already!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (bwest5 @ Jun 17 2008, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592833


> Well, Marvin and I (Anne) stepped off the plane this afternoon into the cool temperature of Seattle (a balmy 59 degrees vs. Arizona's 115) and Marvin was probably thinking, "I'm freezing in this town-send me back to Steve & Peg!" We drove from the airport to a neighborhood park where Bonnie and Henry (Marvin's new baby brother Maltese) met us. Henry and Marvin hit it off fantastically. Henry is 1 pound heavier than Marvin and looks huge next to Marvin's cute tiny little body. They have been chasing eachother around the back yard and all through the house most of the afternoon. Marvin found the squeaky toy box and has been playing with lots of different toys. Marvin seems very happy and has been eating delicious doggie treats and also ate a big dinner. We are charging the camera battery and pictures will be posted soon! Thanks Peg & Steve for letting me show up so late last night to pick up Marvin! He is wonderful & we absolutely love him already! [/B]




Wow Anne ... that is a far better report than Peg and I had ever dared to hope for. Thanks for the update...


by the way... it was ONLY 113 today... not 115 so stop spreading those nasty rumors that it is HOT here!!


(Like 2 degrees makes any freaking difference!!) :biggrin:


----------



## bwest5 (Jun 16, 2008)

Marvin at his forever home...the end....or yet the beginning of his new journey!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Bonnie, what a precious pic of our little Marvin ~ :wub: 

Bless you for opening your hearts to him.

Also, in the future, if you want a dog with "paper" eyeballs, call me ~ LOL


----------

